

YubNub: a (social) command line for the web - asymmetric
http://yubnub.org/
it's a bit like Duck Duck Go's ! notation, only it's social and much more flexible
======
_delirium
I like the idea, but I already use it in my browser URL bar, with 'g' set up
as a Google search, 'w' as Wikipedia, 'gb' as Google Books, etc. (both Firefox
and Chrome support it). I assume this is targeted at a niche of users who are
sophisticated enough to want something like this, but not sophisticated enough
to figure out how to get it to work in something like Firefox?

------
dsc
They didn't implement tab competition.

Bash users won't like this.

